# Shape Question?



## FaesMama (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm having some concerns about Fae's weight. I am familiar with the idea that teardrop shape and slender shape | | is fine for a hedgie while an hourglass shape is a sign of being underweight. 

Today, while having Fae out for some play time, I noticed that while she is standing still/laying/ sitting/ her shape is slender. However, when she starts darting around she seems to be narrower where her rear legs are. (Back story: We are 'fixing' her diet from what she was on at the breeder's, still using the Purina One Naturals but have integrated in Wellness Indoor and Chicken Soup Lite. She has been eating well, in fact, since we've added the Wellness and Chicken Soup she eats more. She has normal poop. However, She IS a super runner. All she wants to do is run. She will be on the wheel from 1am - 5am and only breaks for food and water.)


Now, I am worried about her figure. Her weight has gone up slightly since we've added the better food, but she appears to be getting slimmer. I'm getting worried. Perhaps I should cut back on her wheel time? Supplement with more mealworms? (she gets 3-4 a day as is) Am I worrying over nothing? 

I hope that I explained this well enough to get some answers. After finals, I cant really be sure that what I'm writing is even English. My brain is fried! :shock:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

The wheel time is important so I'd let her have free run of it, what you could do though is add some foods with a higher percent of fat to help keep weight on her. She can probably get a few more mealies than most hedgies since she runs so much


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Do you weigh her often? If so what's her weight?
My Xavier is alittle guy and I have gradually got him up to 7 mealies a nite.


----------



## FaesMama (Mar 31, 2010)

LarryT said:


> Do you weigh her often? If so what's her weight?
> My Xavier is alittle guy and I have gradually got him up to 7 mealies a nite.


We weigh weekly, and she is currently 325g. I'm getting worried, just because that doesnt SOUND very big, especially since she was 320g a month ago. She just seemed to stop gaining weight. I just want her to be healthy :?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

FaesMama said:


> LarryT said:
> 
> 
> > Do you weigh her often? If so what's her weight?
> ...


That is a pretty healthy weight IMO. My xavier is almost 250 :lol:


----------



## FaesMama (Mar 31, 2010)

LarryT said:


> That is a pretty healthy weight IMO. My xavier is almost 250 :lol:


*sigh of relief* Awesome. Thank you for the prompt reply! Fae was 250 when we got her! I miss her being that tiny sometimes. But I'm glad you think that she is a healthy weight. I think I'm a little bit of a hedgie hypochondriac. The slightest thing and I'm online trying to find a fix!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

You really can't go by a number as to what is a healthy weight. Like people, hedgehogs come in all sizes and what is a good weight for one may be too thin or too fat for another. Go by her body shape and how she feels. Some are slim runners body shape but they shouldn't be concave at the sides and they should not have a boney feel to them.


Edited to correct: I put they should be concave. It should and now does read, they SHOULDN'T be concave.


----------



## FaesMama (Mar 31, 2010)

Nancy said:


> You really can't go by a number as to what is a healthy weight. Like people, hedgehogs come in all sizes and what is a good weight for one may be too thin or too fat for another. Go by her body shape and how she feels. Some are slim runners body shape but they shouldn't be concave at the sides and they should not have a boney feel to them.


Thanks for the advice Nancy  I think I'll start adding a few more meal worms to her daily diet and will keep a close count on her kibble. If mealies dont seem to be putting weight onto her, what would you suggest?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I just corrected my previous post. I had written they should be concave and what I really meant was that the *shouldn't* be concave.

How old is she? She may have reached full growth and may just be a small girl, or she may be in a slow or no growth stage. Like human kids, sometimes they grow in spurts.

Sometimes the runners and super active ones need some higher fat in their diets. Instead of a lite food, you can use the regular formula. Extra mealies are fine too.


----------



## FaesMama (Mar 31, 2010)

I figured that was a typo. She is thirteen weeks old, still a baby to me! :lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She's still a baby even though she will always be your baby. :lol: At her age, she still needs higher fat food. I usually keep babies on kitten kibble until they are 4 - 6 months old depending on the size of the baby. Smaller, slower growing ones stay on it longer than those who grow really fast and could start to become overweight.


----------



## FaesMama (Mar 31, 2010)

Thank you! I'll start working in some kitten food for her.


----------

